# Hey guys I’m new to the group I picked up a 1987 GT pro performer



## JJ7575 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey everyone picked up a 1987 gt performer actually saved it.....looks all original the bolts nuts,stickers metal petals 2 piece crank I don’t know if grips or pegs original I joined group for some knowledge on bike any help appreciated .....I’m an 80s kid so digging this bike and don’t know if it’s pink light purple or lavender thanks again .......


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 26, 2020)

My daughter (and I) love it. Nice save. I'd like to find one just like this. Congrats!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice.not pink.its the purple one.clean carefully.grips,chain and possibly the pedals are wrong.would have a white chain,grips and white plastic pedals stamped gt.rare and valuable bike.they fetch 1000 plus depending on condition and location.


----------



## JJ7575 (Jun 26, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> Nice.not pink.its the purple one.clean carefully.grips,chain and possibly the pedals are wrong.would have a white chain,grips and white plastic pedals stamped gt.rare and valuable bike.they fetch 1000 plus depending on condition and location.



Thank you for info I’m looking more at it now pedals were white and look original but I’m no expert


----------



## JJ7575 (Jun 26, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> My daughter (and I) love it. Nice save. I'd like to find one just like this. Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## undercover_poe (Sep 22, 2020)

It’s blazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 8, 2020)

Beautiful colorway.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 19, 2020)

Killer survivor love it !!!!!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 8, 2020)

Love it! Pro performer or pro freestyle tour? Looks like the frame is a pro freestyle tour. Top of the line stuff!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Send up updates on the bike,  i would clean it up and leave as is, these bike fetch slot or money if restored properly or survived properly....very nice bike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 8, 2021)

in my day we did BMX and it didn't even have a name. we didn't need those fancy bikes either, a 10 speed seat and knobbies on a Schwinn Stingray is all we needed.


----------



## 87GTproperformer (Nov 29, 2022)

Hello, I am looking to purchase an 87 GT PRO performer for my husband. Would you consider selling this one to me?


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 29, 2022)

87GTproperformer said:


> Hello, I am looking to purchase an 87 GT PRO performer for my husband. Would you consider selling this one to me?



If not available there are multiple bmx pages on Facebook and there is the bmx museum web page that has sales. Ebay is an option but usually priced higher or bid up. Expect an original condition Pro Performer to be $1500 low end maybe as high as $2500. Earlier years and higher models can fetch 5k or more. 

I sold a regular Maui Blue Performer local for $1350 a couple years ago. Not original tires or seat but clean overall.


----------

